
Official Google Blog: A picture of a thousand words? - qhoxie
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/picture-of-thousand-words.html
======
snewe
Who did Google acquire for the image recognition software (Optical Character
Recognition) behind this?

~~~
wmf
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesseract_OCR>

It's open-source abandonware from HP.

------
liuliu
All companies who did the same are dead now. Eventually, Google can search
most image content, face and of cause scanned texts. That means, now all the
companies who are founded with image recognition techs, face recognition techs
can not efficiently distinguish themselves from Google. Overall, content-based
retrieval is only a branch of search technology.

~~~
dangoldin
Well you can always have a better technology. At some point you'll need to be
able to scale up but you'd definitely be an acquisition target for someone
with large processing capability.

